# Overflowing workshop



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

At one time we had a rec room that was about 1000 square feet. I captured about 400 square feet to partition off a workshop. The original workshop is through the door.

At this stage in our lives we don't "rec" much and have little need for a rec room. So, as you see in this picture, my workshop is expanding.

I have still not removed the carpet in the newly acquired space. That's hard work! I also need to build another wall that would help keep dust out of the rest of the house.

FYI - that dust collector hose can be moved from the router table to the drum sander and I get very good (but not perfect) dust collection from either machine. The real dust generators (miter saw, OSS, lathe, TS) will remain in the enclosed portion of the shop.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

You can never go wrong with more shop space!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

watch out rich, its like a cancer, the next thing you will know is that you will take over the kitchen, there are some things in there that could be converted to wood work…lol…...enjoy the new space, as long as your dust collector works you will be ok, but it wont take long for the dust and such to get into that carpet…have fun…


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Keep it going Rich…great move…in a few months I am looking forward to you taking over the living room too…LOL.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

For a few months I was having some real pain in my knee from going up and down stairs. I talked about moving some equipment up to the living area of the house and learned, quite clearly from my wife, that there are some very definite limits about where I can expand to in the house.

Fortunately, the pain in my knee has subsided.


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

Now there's an idea! And here I've been dreaming of how to expand my shop (a stand alone outbuilding). I don't have to! I'll just take over the house!

So long as you don't convert the bathroom into a finishing room I don't see any problem


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

You're a lucky dog.
If I tried that, she'd kill me…lol
Good job Rich.


----------



## spunwood (Aug 20, 2010)

Very exciting rich. Best of fun to you.


----------



## kennedyronna (Oct 28, 2013)

Well I was there in the seminar on jumper's knee and according to me a cold laser is a non-surgical treatment tool used by a licensed physician to help relieve knee pain caused from a knee injury, arthritis knee pain, tendonitis of the knee. Individuals who suffer from chronic knee pain can benefit tremendously from treatments. The therapy is unique in that it enables patients to experience knee pain relief without knee surgery, medications or knee injections. Unlike pain medications and knee injections cold laser therapy treatments are considered non-invasive,do not cause any harmful side effects, and are completely painless.


----------

